
Google's geographer-in-chief - pastalex
http://www.fastcompany.com/3060811/most-creative-people/google-map-quest
======
adrianN
I find it weird that people contribute to Google maps. I use OSM most of the
time and contribute whenever I find a path that is missing, but I would never
contribute to a closed data silo like Google Maps (at least not without being
paid).

The very idea that someone _owns_ mapping data seems weird to me. It's the
real world, people can just go and see what's there, how can someone claim to
own location info?

~~~
buro9
I contribute to both, and use both.

It's possible to find value from both for different reasons, realise they
excel in different ways, and my contributions to each reflect my use of each.

Into Google I add/update business opening hours, locations, photos of the
inside of a shop or space, reviews of the produce or service on sale (with
more positive reviews than negative). These are the things I find of most
value when I travel to another area or country.

Into OSM I add/update paths, geographic features, detail on the ground. Things
that aid navigation, location, a more factual rather than subjective view of
the world around. These are the things I find most of value when I am
travelling or researching history and wanting more factual information at a
fine level of detail about a collection of places (an area).

I find no contradiction between contributing and using both, because my reason
for using OSM and Google services does not boil down to ownership of data.

That said, there is an area in which I actively promote OSM... cycle
navigation.

The Garmin maps are exorbitantly priced and always out of date. I promote (on
over 300 cycling forums that I run) the use of Open Cycle Map, the ability to
load these for free onto a Garmin, and the quality of them across most of the
world.

But then... you didn't mention Garmin ;)

~~~
adrianN
I use a Garmin device with OSM maps. I bought it specifically because it can
read them. Buying that thing was one of the best investments I made in recent
years.

